# Hygro Compacta information?



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

Hands down my favorite plant in my tank. It grows into a nice wide beautiful bushy plant (altho it is a true stem plant). I use it as a mid-ground plant, though I suppose it COULD be used as a background plant...Excellent for taking up lateral space in a tank. You can see mine as the short plant a little to the right of center in my sig pic. At the tallest I've had it, it was easily twice as tall. Trimming it takes no time at all.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

i've been keeping hygro corymbosa (compact) for a few years now and i love it too. i its too tall for foreground and although it can get tall enough in the back i would def use it midground. i've had leaves that were longer than 6 inches
i've found that it tends to show deficiency faster than any other plant i've ever kept, more specifically K def. so i would keep some k2so4 kicking around.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

zavikan, you're pretty close we should swap plants or something sometime.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

It looks pretty neat as a emergent plant too. It stays small above the water.


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

So what would be the signs of nutrient deficiency?


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

it does look good emersed. hygro corymbosa compact gets smaller leaves and they have a purple hue to them


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

little pinholes in the leaves that slowly get larger. K is a mobile nutrient so as the plant grows new leaves, if there isnt enough K for them, what they do is transport it from the older leaves. and that leaves little holes in them


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is another good question. When hygro's turn there leaves "UP" what does that mean?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Do you notice that the leaves are turning upwards towards the end of the photoperiod? It may just be the plants "closing up" for the night.


----------

